# pigeon food,food for tipplers



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

hi all
can any one pls tell me where can or should I get food for pigeons in california? and also what mixes or what kinda seeds should I get for better performance and which will also help them get all the nutrients they need.

sorry if it isn't the right place for this thread.
thnx


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Feeding Tipplers is a real science in itself! 
Check out Tipplers.com, and study all of the articals about Tipplers.
If you can't find the store bought mix, try going to a farm elevator, and talk to the manager, he could blend a good mix for you, they are seed, and grain pros. You might have to buy in bulk, if you do, store seed+grain in new, clean mouse proof containers, such as new metal trash cans, with tight fitting lids.
Protect from fire, No Sparks! Grain dust burns very fast!
Watch your back, that stuff gets heavy!


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

What part of California are you? JEDDS is the closest their in Anaheim. They have all types of feed, that you can use for your roller.


----------



## ~pigeonlover~ (Jan 14, 2004)

i feed mine leach special conditioning mix.


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Feed*

Our club buys feed from the Seed Factory in Ceres, Ca. I think you can go there and buy it a bag at a time. Just about anything you may need.
Jack


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

hey thnx guys for ur help


----------

